# White Beauty Bar



## AngelMomma (Jun 20, 2013)

This bar is going to be so moisturizing!  It already feels like a dream when we cut it.  This batch was the first time that my daughter helped me do any soaping.  She really enjoyed it and insisted that she cut the bars.  With Silk and Shea Butter. 10% SF


----------



## Bicycle808 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hawt.


----------



## lsg (Jun 20, 2013)

It looks fantastic.


----------



## MOGal70 (Jun 20, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jun 20, 2013)

So Beautiful! It looks so pure and creamy, I have to try making a soap using lard.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 20, 2013)

Those are beautiful! I love the creamy white bars. I want to make some as soon as my TD arrives.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks to all!  This bar actually doesn't have any Titanium Dioxide in it.  I just used all oils that are really white.  Coconut, Lard, Shea Butter(refined so it is really white), WM animal shortening(beef tallow and palm) and a bit of Castor.  So the only one that has any color is the Castor.


----------



## marghewitt (Jun 20, 2013)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Koshka (Jun 21, 2013)

Perfect soap bars! Very nice!


----------



## soapart (Jun 21, 2013)

Gorg!!!


----------



## dcornett (Jun 21, 2013)

They are beautiful and creamy looking!!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jun 21, 2013)

Cloud like, very nice!!


----------



## AngelMomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## salgal (Jun 28, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## savonierre (Jun 30, 2013)

Beautiful soap!!!


----------



## Ancel (Jun 30, 2013)

Lovely! How old is your daughter? Hope she enjoyed making them


----------



## heartsong (Jun 30, 2013)

sooooo dreamy white!  and how wonderful that you could share some quality time with your daughter!  remember, you're building memories for her to someday tell her children..."I remember when your Granna and I made soap one day....:angel:


----------



## AngelMomma (Jul 5, 2013)

And this is why you should always do testing on new recipes!  DOS on two bars.  They are stored properly.  I will have to lower that SF down to 6%-8%.  Other than that they are curing really nicely.  I even tried doing a stamp on a couple of bars and they took it really well..........even though I had probably waited until a few days later than I should have.

My kid is a teen.  And I think she is liking this soapmaking partially because she has wanted to do some candlemaking for quite awhile.  But I didn't jump into that with both feet because teens can be fickle.  But her interest in that has only grown so I am going to have to really start doing my research so I can find info on how that all works!


----------



## AngelMomma (Jul 10, 2013)

I couldn't wait any longer.  I just had to try one of these bars at the kitchen sink today.  IT was AWESOME!!!!!!  It is so Creamy and beats Dove in my book!!!


----------



## Trinity (Jul 10, 2013)

Beautiful ....... love white soap so clean looking


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 10, 2013)

Any chance you would be willing to share your recipe? I have terrible dry skin and I've been looking for a nice beauty bar to try. Yours looks amazing.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jul 11, 2013)

Aside from the fact that I did the SF a tad bit high I love it!  And its not even fully cured, so I'm sure it will get even better.  Its almost like washing with bubbly lotion.  My aim was to make a white bar that was very moisturizing.  So I didn't use any colored oils with the exception of a bit of Castor.  I'm going to really be glad to have this mid-winter when my hands get super dry.

30% Lard
25% Coconut
25% WalMart GV Beef Tallow/Palm
15% Shea Butter (refined, white)
5% Castor

Next time I will be using an 8% SF


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you so much. This will be my next to do bar.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 11, 2013)

These are gorgeous. I am always very interested in how people get some of the different textures that they do on their bars. If you don't mind me asking, how did you get that beautiful effect on your bars? It looks like maybe slightly crumpled wax paper or something maybe?


----------



## AngelMomma (Jul 11, 2013)

Crazy8 said:


> These are gorgeous. I am always very interested in how people get some of the different textures that they do on their bars. If you don't mind me asking, how did you get that beautiful effect on your bars? It looks like maybe slightly crumpled wax paper or something maybe?


 
After it was poured I waited a few minutes for the batter to get thicker.  I put two thin skewers together and just did a gentle swirling on the surface of the soap.  It was a slab mold.


----------

